# A cheap fixed or flip flop 26" wheel?



## 24601 (Aug 25, 2004)

OK, so I have been commuting for a while now on my SS converted steel Puegot MTB, but I would like to try fixed. Right now I have a cheap set of rims running some 26x 1.95 specialized nimbus ex with a SS spacer/cog set in the rear. My wife would litterally kill me if I got another commuter, so as much as I would like a road fixie, my only option seems to be a new rear wheel. Building one isn't going to happen for me as I am not ready for that, and I am looking cheap cheap cheap. It has to fit the tires I have now too.

So, are there any real options or am I stuck with what I have. BTW--The bike had a narrower rear spacing (like 126, 129, I don't remember), but I spread the legs and forced the newer wheel in. It goes back to normal though when I take the wheel out. I prefer a bolt on axle too (quick release slides), but I have changed an axle before and did OK.

Seriously, can I do this for $50? This inspires me to take some pics of the current setup to show off.


----------



## 24601 (Aug 25, 2004)

I found my old post on this bike and the spacing is 126.

Also, can I ride fixed with my BMX Primos? I love them for commuting as they keep my feet on the pedals well. I am not going clipless for my short commute. Would powergrips maybe be a good idea?

Check 'er out. Sitting in the back of my classroom like she does every day. New racka nd fenders since my last post.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

The Surly Fixxer is ~$55 and will convert most Shimano cassette hubs to fixed. You'll need a cog and lockring, also.

http://aebike.com/site/page.cfm?PageID=30&SKU=HU9020

I don't know of any <$50 fixed 26" wheels, but maybe they are out there somewhere.

baker


----------



## 24601 (Aug 25, 2004)

That is cool, but I honestly have no idea how that works. Anyone have any pics of one installed maybe to help me visualize?


----------



## s1ngletrack (Aug 31, 2004)

24601 said:


> That is cool, but I honestly have no idea how that works. Anyone have any pics of one installed maybe to help me visualize?


The piece replaces your freehub body (the portion of the hub on which your cassette rides) - you would remove your axle, use a 10mm allen to remove you freehub body, bolt this piece on in it's place, and replace your axle.


----------



## 24601 (Aug 25, 2004)

Very cool. I like the idea. Anybody tried one?


----------



## iliketoridebikes (Jan 22, 2004)

*yes*



24601 said:


> Very cool. I like the idea. Anybody tried one?


i have been using one for at least a couple years now on 2 different hubs, LX and XT disc.
can't complain one little bit.
and that's unusual for me.


----------



## Hobine (Jun 16, 2004)

*4$ conversion*



baker said:


> The Surly Fixxer is ~$55 and will convert most Shimano cassette hubs to fixed. You'll need a cog and lockring, also.
> 
> http://aebike.com/site/page.cfm?PageID=30&SKU=HU9020
> 
> ...


You could just epoxy the inards of an old shimano cassette freehub. Cost $4 for JB weld and I can use cheap BMX cogs for changing gear ratios


----------



## oldskoolboarder (Apr 16, 2004)

24601 said:


> Very cool. I like the idea. Anybody tried one?


I have one on a Van Dessel I bought here. It currently uses an 18T freewheel but I just bought a track cog and lockring to try it fixed. Need to get a lockring tool/spanner first though.


----------



## 24601 (Aug 25, 2004)

Is the lockring tool the same as is used on the lockring on my cassette? I have one of those.


----------



## oldskoolboarder (Apr 16, 2004)

24601 said:


> Is the lockring tool the same as is used on the lockring on my cassette? I have one of those.


No, it's more like a bottom bracket tool.


----------



## 24601 (Aug 25, 2004)

OK, I am going to bring this up again. After talking to my LBS, the fixxer isn't exactly as cheap as it looked because you still have to get a cog and lockring, not to mention install, re-dish, etc. So, I tried doing some searches for fixed 26" wheels, but I guess I don't really know where to look because I am having a hard time. I would like to find one around $100 if possible, since that is what the conversion would cost. If we could find one in 126mm that would be great too. Or maybe a decent cheap hub to do a build up maybe with one of those $15 hoops Jensen is clearing out. 

Just as a reminder, this bike is only my commuter and it is a very short commute (I could walk it if I cared to) so it doesn't need to be one of the bling ones I see some of you have.

Thanks again for any help guys. I am so confused. I wish my LBS was more familiar with fixed but they aren't.


----------



## beaker (Aug 8, 2004)

*build it*



24601 said:


> Building one isn't going to happen for me as I am not ready for that, and I am looking cheap cheap cheap.


Considering your budget, I would look at building. Find a flip flop bmx hub on ebay, pick up a cheapie rim and some spokes and give wheelbuilding a try. The only tool you would "have" to own is a spoke wrench (use your brakes as a makeshift truing jig), and you should own one of those anyway. Wheelbuilding isn't easy, but it isn't that hard either.


----------



## 24601 (Aug 25, 2004)

Are BMX hubs 126mm? Pardon my ignorance please.


----------



## 24601 (Aug 25, 2004)

man, I just can't seem to find what I need anywhere. When I find hubs that are narrow they are the wrong holes (I have 32 and the rim I was looking at is 32) or they are 135mm. It is looking more like fixxer time again. 

Can anyone give me ideas of where to look?


----------



## SpinWheelz (May 3, 2004)

There's a Phil Wood hub that's exactly what you're looking for, but that goes for somewhere around $150. Try googling something like '126mm track hub' and see what comes up...


----------



## 24601 (Aug 25, 2004)

http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?...and=&sku=12032&storetype=&estoreid=&pagename=

Now I am getting somewhere. How about this one? It is 120, but could I space it to 126?


----------



## willfcc (Mar 18, 2004)

IRO Cycle has a 126mm track hub with 42mm chainline for $40 www.irocycle.com. You're still going to end up around $150, even if you buy all the parts and build yourself.

Hub, rim, spokes, nipples, cog, lockring, spoke wrench, shipping for parts.


----------



## 24601 (Aug 25, 2004)

OK hopefully I have this now.

http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?sku=12032
that hub

http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?sku=12032
that rim.

All I need are spokes and nipples. I have no idea about what to order for that, might just take the above to the shop and let them help me unless someone can tell me.

Also, one shop said they would do the build for $35, but if I built then took tot hem for a true they would probably charge almost the same because I had built it and it would be more work than a standard build. Should I just pay for the build? I wish I had a truing stand but that just isn't going to happen.


----------



## I Like Bikes (Nov 15, 2004)

*what you need to do*

is pull off the casette body and have a buddy weld it for you, i had it done and it didnt cost me anything. the bike shop hooked me up with a cog and spacers so try to pull that on em to, buy some beer and give it to them


----------



## 24601 (Aug 25, 2004)

I Like Bikes said:


> is pull off the casette body and have a buddy weld it for you, i had it done and it didnt cost me anything. the bike shop hooked me up with a cog and spacers so try to pull that on em to, buy some beer and give it to them


I am not going to do anything to my current cassette, plus as I have already said I am trying to go back to the original spacing. I don't drink either.


----------



## Hurp1 (Nov 4, 2014)

https://www.purefixcycles.com/products/pure-fix-26-fgfs-wheelset

$69 fixed freestyle wheelset. Doesnt say the spacing but I need 126 as well and just bought the set. 10 years later and we may have solved this


----------

